# Gun Stock?



## Extreme Heat (Jan 9, 2011)

With all of the talent and contacts on either equipment or wood who out here is doing the gun stocks?


----------



## cedarman (Jan 10, 2011)

I dont know..... I think most of them are made of walnut though


----------



## swift4me (Mar 11, 2011)

I've made many stocks, for both shotguns and rifles. If I can help, feel free to PM.
















Good luck,

Pete


----------



## MorningW00d (Mar 19, 2011)

that's a damn nice stock pete, how long does it take you to make one of those?


----------



## swift4me (Mar 24, 2011)

Depending on the complexity of the checkering pattern, the complexity of the metal pieces (flush swivel studs, skeleton grip caps, etc) and whether I shape it from the blank, or send it out for a semi-inlet job... anywhere from 60 to 200 hours including all the inletting and a nice oil finish, plus sighting it in before delivery. 

Hard question to answer. 

Pete

Here are a couple in progress shots of another pre-64 with nicer wood and a full wrap checkering pattern.


----------



## Wrangler55 (Mar 26, 2011)

*I carve Gun Stocks*

I carve a few gunstocks... Here's a couple I made last fall. The first one is a laminated varmint stock on a Remington .222 Varmint rifle. It's made from birdseye maple, wild cherry and black walnut. The next one is a thumbhole stock on a Ruger 10/22, made from English walnut, sugar maple, and black walnut. 

Hal

View attachment 177498
View attachment 177495
View attachment 177497
View attachment 177499
View attachment 177500


----------

